# "What the Bible is All About" Online Now



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 24, 2008)

At Modern Reformation


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Jan 25, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> At Modern Reformation



Thanks!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 25, 2008)

Wonderful article Dr. Scott. Thanks so much for making it available to us. Fighting the misconception that the Bible is a collection of moral stories has been my goal in every church I've been asked to preach (exhort) in. Thank you for another valuable link and a well written presentation.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 25, 2008)

Scott:

I do not know if it was your intent, but you clearly and easily proved the eternal Sonship of Christ preincarnate.


----------

